# VIP722k features/Slingbox-enabled receiver



## PTS (Sep 5, 2006)

Two quick questions:

What features will the 722k have that the current version doesn't? Outside of the ability to record two OTA channels at once, I haven't seen anything else of note.

Is there any timetable for the Slingbox-enabled receiver?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A 722 K is a 722 with a hole where the OTA tuner used to be. The OTA tuner is now a separate, optional, module that you have to buy if you want it. The only difference is that this separate module is a dual-OTA tuner module.

The only other difference is that it comes with a new, LEARNING remote, so you can "teach" it codes that aren't already in the remote.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If I remember the tech chat.. The remote also can save the receiver settings and then write them to another receiver. I read this as being a useful way of transferring you configuration if you should have a box failure.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A feature that's only 12-1/2 years overdue*. 

The Sling-enabled receiver will be the ViP922.

* by necessity, not that it was ever promised


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IIP said:


> *A 722 K is a 722 with a hole where the OTA tuner used to be*. The OTA tuner is now a separate, optional, module that you have to buy if you want it. The only difference is that this separate module is a dual-OTA tuner module.
> 
> The only other difference is that it comes with a new, LEARNING remote, so you can "teach" it codes that aren't already in the remote.


I would reserve my opinion before I'll open a hood of the box, plus Dish spooling totally different SW for 722k - doesn't look like it is 722 as you presenting here.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> A feature that's only 12-1/2 years overdue*.
> 
> The Sling-enabled receiver will be the ViP922.
> 
> * by necessity, not that it was ever promised


Totally agree Bobabird. Given the boxes will fail, it is nice to see that there will be a method to make this swap as painless as possible. Sure wish they would also implement this through the Net and add the feature to the 722/622 boxes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Totally agree Bobabird. Given the boxes will fail, it is nice to see that there will be a method to make this swap as painless as possible. Sure wish they would also implement this through the Net and add the feature to the 722/622 boxes.


There are traces of it on the 622/722 software so it may be there already ...

Hit MENU-MENU then the NEXT button on screen for TV1 and TV2 Remote Download menus.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The feature is not exclusive for 622 [722] SW, I wouldn't be surprise to see it works for ALL ViP models, include 411 sibling.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

James Long said:


> There are traces of it on the 622/722 software so it may be there already ...
> 
> Hit MENU-MENU then the NEXT button on screen for TV1 and TV2 Remote Download menus.


True.. I thought about that as I typed. Not sure if it is just a mistake.. Some code that has leaked into the build of if it truly is planned for the 722 and all that is needed is the remote. That would be cool, but I still would like to see a Net version of it supported. Sort of like how Harmony uses the net to store configurations.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's not a leakage ( per se ) but all ViP models will support save/restore customer's settings thru new remote.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a VIP722 and one of the new remotes. I followed the instructions above (menu, menu, next) and it took me to the download screen. I then initiated the download to my remote and it flashed all of my mode lights and then the reciever rebooted...just dont know if it actually saved (downloaded) the info. 

When I went back to the screen, it still said no intial remote download has been completed...so I assume that means it didnt...although I thought it did cause of the lights flashing and the reboot....


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

My 722 did the exact same thing, so I just gave up on it.

I think the 722 just can't handle a download from one of the new remotes but that "shared" software is being used/developed between the 722 and 722K.

At least that's my theory…


----------

